# ..... for the watchlist



## yogi-in-oz (12 February 2006)

Warning ..... astrostuff ahead:

Hi folks,

..... a few astropicks for this week's watchlist ..... 

AXQ - BRZ - CBH - CMQ - CMP - CTN - CTO

CTF - CEQ - CHQ - QCH - UKD  ..... 

happy trading

    yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 February 2006)

Hi folks,

..... a few more stocks, for the watchlist:

AII - SRI - BRO - BRW - BIX - TIF - TRO 

USH - CAI - DCI - MCR - MUR - VLR 

Some of the stocks above are VERY THINLY traded ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## canny (26 February 2006)

Ouch! None of them are currently on my watchlist - better make a list!



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Warning ..... astrostuff ahead:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 March 2006)

Hi folks,

..... a few more for the watchlist, this week:

MPA - LEG - PSG - NWK - CGS - GTX - GOA - GGX - EGL 

Be warned, that some of the stocks above are VERY
thinly traded ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 March 2006)

Hi folks,

.... for the watchlist over the next week or so:

     PRR - PCL - EPE - JRV - BLT -  NEO 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## Goose (30 March 2006)

Yogi - you've tipped CMP which is having an absolute shocker. Why have you formed the view that it will go up?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 March 2006)

Hi Goose,

CMP ..... that was over a month ago and it did fall
out of bed agin,  to make new lows ..... 

However, the chart has improved in recent times
and we will be alert for some news/ moves in CMP,
around:

       05042006 ..... positive news here???

   21-24042006 ..... financial news???

happy days

 yogi


----------



## michael_selway (31 March 2006)

Goose said:
			
		

> Yogi - you've tipped CMP which is having an absolute shocker. Why have you formed the view that it will go up?




Hehe sometimes, ive noticed, it goes opposite to what yogi/the stars say!

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 March 2006)

Hi michael,

Sure that happens, it is a part of everbody's
trading  ..... even yours ..... fact is, NOBODY
gets them right every time ..... 

It's easy to be an armchair critic .....

..... but, consider this ..... if we have some
notion of WHEN we may see some price 
action, then the ACTUAL move is confirmation
of our market-timing analysis ... whether the 
direction is right or wrong ..... 

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 March 2006)

..... and a few more for the watchlist:

       CMP - QFX - PCP - PLT - CYG - LMG

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 April 2006)

Hi folks,

..... a few more for the watchlist.

  CIG - CUE - DVM - AZZ - MOS - CMQ

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 April 2006)

Hi folks,

..... and a few more for the watchlist:

           EBR - NAD - CIG 

These stocks all finished strongly today.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## makeorbreak (11 April 2006)

Hello to anyone interested in this topic!

I have owned many share in Consolidated Broken Hill (CBH) for many years now and have lived the tough times. I thought this stock was going to "cave in" and I was to lose all my money, But it hadn't and I had purchase more stock to reduce my average as you do.

But now I am riding the good times. Considering the Zinc Price will crack the $3000 per tonne mark I think this stock should at least double in price. But since I have owned this stock for a long time my judgements are now based on emotions rather intelligence

If anyone has any thoghts on this particular stock I would be very happy to hear of them!

Thanks


----------



## nizar (11 April 2006)

My thoughts on CBH:

CBH... firstly i think what happened at endeavour cave-in was very unfortunate, but highlights the need for these companies to diversify operational and production risk, which is why sulfur springs will be very important...

SS expected to go into production end of 2007...

Sulfur springs will increase CBH zinc output by about 50%...

Short-term, i think the share price will be supported by:
1. rising zinc spot price
2. open pit resource base reserve based on resource model will be completed very soon... they said "in the next few weeks" in their 2/03/06 announcement
3. BFS for SS completed by mid-year

THis company was looking VERY healthy at june2005, before that disaster halted output and depleted their cash... they used to have $34mil in cash and $5.5m debt... now $34million debt and $7.5mil cash....

Toho ZInc the largest shareholder with 25%, then ANZ, National, JP Morgan and Westpac CUstodians all in the top10...

Toho ZInc, largest zinc producer in japan, listed on nikkei, in the last yr sp tripled....

WHat i really like about this company is the earnings forecast... 9.8cps for 2007... thats massive, since when do companies with market caps $200million report NPAT of $50million !! THEY DONT, by the time they report this, the profit will be much higher as their margins will be fatter and the share-price too...

According to Value Model from Westpac Broking, the shares are currently valued at 83.8cents...

Exploration in CObar Basin, Panorama JV and Napier JV can only add to the upside, then uv got broken hill as well...

This will go to $1... director says same thing...
The increased scale and removal of the company's single-mine status should drive its share price "well north of A$1," Besley said. 

http://au.biz.yahoo.com/060405/18/n3qs.html


----------



## makeorbreak (12 April 2006)

Interesting, Thanks Nizar


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 April 2006)

Hi folks,

 ..... 3 more IPOs, over the next couple of days:

                FRV - ITT - PYM 

See PYM thread for a time cycles overview, 
for the next few months.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## michael_selway (19 April 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> My thoughts on CBH:
> 
> CBH... firstly i think what happened at endeavour cave-in was very unfortunate, but highlights the need for these companies to diversify operational and production risk, which is why sulfur springs will be very important...
> 
> ...




Yes correct

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 1.4 -2.3 9.8 9.5 
DPS 1.0 0.0 1.0 1.0 

That 2006 forecast has really hurt them, but 2007 and 2008 if all goes to plan, yeah then its good

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 April 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... 3 more IPOs, over the next couple of days:
> 
> FRV - ITT - PYM
> 
> )






Hi folks,

PYM looks positive for May, but here's some others
to watch, as well .....:

GOG is another Aussie oiler, that should do well,
particularly around 08 and 15 May 2006.

Other speccies include:

BRW - CNN - DGR - CEO - BRO - CNF - DYL

 happy hunting

    yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 April 2006)

Hi folks,

..... some other stocks for the watchlist:

CML - BTV - CVC - CMK - HTM - CVN - CMV (low??)

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 May 2006)

Hi folks,

As per previous post CMV came in with 
a (short-term?) low, last week ..... 

..... and some more stocks for the watchlist, this week:

IMU - MXL - QHL - POL - MOC - LMC - PXL

 - HTL - CVC - ABC - CML - NHC - NHE - LVL

GOG - NAL - STX - CIG - EBR - SBP - MOS

 - QRS - RML - SFP - DXL - ABC - EZL - HBL

HHL - IML - SBC - SKC - STU  ..... 

..... more later.

happy dayz

  yogi

.


----------



## michael_selway (7 May 2006)

Hi thanks can u do one on BLR?

thx

MS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 May 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hi thanks can u do one on BLR?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS






..... done, Michael ..... posted yesterday, in BLR thread ... 

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 May 2006)

Hi folks,

Some other stocks for this week's watchlist:

IMI - MXI (V-bottom??) - MOG - BBI - BKR - BZI

EBR - AFI - ETR - AOI - CNN - AXI - MAE - BRW

- LNN - DJW - EUG  - CWG - DYE - PYM - GOG

SYM - SGV - PPP - QRS - XEN - SSN - AGX - PPP..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## silence (14 May 2006)

Thanks yogi, I'll add a few of them to my watchlist. MOG particularly looks quite interesting, not in the next few weeks necessarily, but it should be a good one to chart.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 May 2006)

Hi folks,

..... some more stocks for this week's watchlist:

AZZ ..... gave us a signal low last Friday ..... 

DBS - GBT - EMI - COK - MOS - GHT - EMS - MBA

- CXS - DKS - LOK - PHL 

-----

In USA:   MHA

-----

happy trading

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 May 2006)

..... oooops, missed posting these, as well:

                 ACU - SHC - AMC - AZR 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## MattThomson (1 June 2006)

BMN - EVE


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

Yogi,

I have tracked your astro prediction on CTP, so far no minor announcement which was due 30-31 May. 

Will keep an eye out thought next week to see if anything comes in.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 June 2006)

Hi Jemma,

As with all other technical tools, NONE of them
work EVERY time and time cycles posted are no
exception.

In fact, they are only part of our technical toolbox
and should not be used in isolation ... but instead,
we use them as independent confirmation of our
other technical analysis.

Just as most technical tools focus on the PRICE
axis of our charts, our time cycles evaluate the
TIME axis on the same charts.

When both TIME and PRICE analysis come together,
then we have a much stronger technical signal, than
by using those tools independently.

have a great weekend

           yogi


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

Yogi,

You wrote postive and significant due on CTP on Friday 2 June and nothing.

However, I will allow a few days out and weekend and will check next week.

You prediction actually hits CTP's last news when they are expecting a farm in deal with a major European company to be finalised. My guess is this is next week, so you may be correct still.

I am worried about when they can have a rig ready to go, but that's another story I guess.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 June 2006)

Hi Jemma,

..... with regard to land rig shortage, please 
refer to WSP thread for more info.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## jemma (3 June 2006)

Yogi,

I already know WSP rigs are stuffed and delayed, but CTP made an announcement on 1/5 that they have alternative rigs available, so I am praying they get one of those.

WSP - what a joke.


----------



## nizar (3 June 2006)

OMC - a resource upgrade in anticipated in the third quarter

Has recovered well from its lows in the 40s only a few weeks ago


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 June 2006)

Hi folks,

..... some more stocks to add to the 
watchlist, for this week:

CVN, AOE, BKN, IDE, BBW, DON, EZE, SOE, EBR

- BKW - EQN - TZN - DOW - MOE - SGL - RPM

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2006)

Yogi, I may have missed something earlier with your posts but how do you come up with these predictions?! Do you have a dog that points to stock codes or something, and then dates appear on a cloud somewhere?


----------



## chennyleeeee (28 June 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yogi, I may have missed something earlier with your posts but how do you come up with these predictions?! Do you have a dog that points to stock codes or something, and then dates appear on a cloud somewhere?





Haha I was wondering the same thing.   NEO has gone down tragically since it was first posted, however it might be a good idea to turn your attention to it once more. Reversal might be just along the corner.

CHEN


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 July 2006)

Hi folks,

.... and some others that may do well in July 2006:

MPO - SSN - DYE - JAG - SAE - BYI - KAR - EPR

Yes, NEO has been a deep disappointment to many
people, but looking forward, we will be expecting a
very good month, from 22092006-to-16102006 ..... 

..... more detailed NEO time cycles in NEO thread.

Kennas, these are determined by using Gann's analysis,
on the TIME axis.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 July 2006)

Hi folks,

..... a few more stox for the watchlist, that may be
worth monitoring over the next couple of weeks.

.....    SSN - RBM - ITC - MOG - GDA -  RCI - AJL - QRS

CHD - CCI - DVM - EON - HTX - HGI - HLT - VPE

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pacer (11 July 2006)

Yes, NEO is starting to look more promising with all this support at 19c, still holding some.

One I have just looked at may have a promising future is SYN with thier new display technology whish was proven to work just yesterday in announcement...... panoramalabs.com has all the info and sounds pretty awesome to me.

NMS a promising company too.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 July 2006)

Hi folks,

..... a few to watch, over the next week or so ..... 

  STB - AKK - LOU - MTB

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pacer (27 July 2006)

NWR.....a new one yogi....please give an opinion....75 g/t gold


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 August 2006)

Hi folks,

Lining up at the starting line, with MYG 
for this coming week ..... 

As a recent listing, there's not much data
to work on, but there's a couple of significant
time cycles this week, that may trigger a rally (???)

happy trading

  yogi

P.S. ..... others to watch this week:

           BUY - MPO - BLD - MIN - BLP - SYP - DLS


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 August 2006)

Hi folks,


 ..... some stocks to watch this week, may be:

PBS, SHA, MOS, EBR, AOE, AZZ, STI, HDR, NEO, STO, STX and RCYCA ... ???

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## CanOz (13 August 2006)

AGM is another that i'll be watching this week, in addition to several of your suggestions....many thanks.


----------



## twojacks28 (13 August 2006)

hi yogi just wondering why you choose the stocks and where you get your info from? not the information just why you choose the instead of every other stock?

twojacks28


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 August 2006)

Hi twojacks,

Stocks simply come up, during our weekly research
on stocks that are likely to respond to positive time
cycles, in the near future.

Many of those stocks posted are newly-listed IPOs, 
where other types of analysis is all but useless ..... 

No, they don't all run immediately, but many of them
do come up as positive trades, in the course of time. 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pacer (15 August 2006)

How does your time cycle thing work, Yogi, ol' buddy ol pal, and is there anywhere we can get any info on this info to make any decisions about the way in which you give reccomendations.....baisicaly, we don't realy get how you come up with these predictions and would like to know.....the technical aspect.

Have you a thread on this or an internet site, or a guru, or a soothsayer, or a cristyl ball, or some tea leaves, or some magic bones, or .........ect.........a book evennnnnnnn!.....yes I was a big fan of the cartoon...what's BOOBOO up to these days...still in rehab?....lol

On the serious side......Please explain.....and what is your hit rate for the positve versus negatives with this system over say a various time frames of 2 years, a year, or even 3 monthly...got a graph on that?

You seem to be a good bloke and I hope you don't take my post as me bagging you....just a funny way of posting a query....got too much time on my hands.


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2006)

I agree, i'm dying to know too. I thinks its facinating. Also, what success rate?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (15 August 2006)

Hi folks,

..... it's all quite simple really, as there's nothing new
under the Sun, nor in Gann's astrostuff either ..... 

If you google "Gann" and "financial astrology", you will
find a mountain of Gann-related stuff to read on the web.

A good introduction to astrotrading is Henry Weingarten's
"Investing by the Stars" ..... he was the founder of the 
Astrologers' Fund, in USA.

As for the hit rate, it is better that you satisfy yourself
about that figure, by tracking some of the old posts and
comparing the forecast to the corresponding result, on the
charts.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                             happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 August 2006)

... some others for the watchlist this week, including:

MRU ipo ... alert for news on 01092006 ... finances???

-----

ESG, NAD, NAL, ANH, ANG, ANZ, ANP, AWG, EPE,

SEG, WSP, ZYL, JET, HPX, HYO, HGO, QGC, ICN, BSL,

BLD, AWB, NLX and more .....

happy days

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 September 2006)

Hi folks,

Some more stox for the watchlist, over the
next couple of weeks ..... 

PYM, PYC, NZO, BLD, EPE, ICN, NLX, CVN,

 - SHA, QRS, MOS, THK, AZZ, CIL, AZM, 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 September 2006)

Hi folks,


... a few others for the watchlist, this week:

ARQ, BBG, ITC, RTL, BKP, EXS, DBS, RBM ..... 

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 April 2007)

Hi folks,

Some stocks for the watchlist, in the week ahead ... 

CUE and NAD ... news on Monday

EKA ... positive news on Wednesday AND Thursday ... ???

CME ... news expected, next Friday or Monday 07052007

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Dutchy3 (29 April 2007)

Hi yogi

CUE ... I've a position so rather interested ... is there a time convergence or are you aware of an announcement?


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 April 2007)

Hi Yogi! have you looked at BON? dredging ocean floor diamonds off coast of Africa.


----------



## Trader Paul (15 October 2007)

Hi folks,

Some stocks for the watchlist this week ... 

TAP, AZZ, ICN, RCO, NGF, EPR, KSO, EPG, KSX,

EGO, EPG, WGP, EGO, EGF, EPE, ICV, TEX, KEY,

NEO, CUX


happy days

  paul




=====


----------



## Trader Paul (19 November 2007)

Hi folks,

.... some stocks for this week's watchlist:

     REY, NIP, TUC, AZZ, KEN, BLY, IPM, JPR, RNG, BLP, BMY

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (4 January 2008)

... for the watchlist, over the next couple of weeks:

EVE, CUE, BDR, EMR, JPR, GOG, BUR, OMI, PXR, THR, EBR,

CVI, KEN, ARQ, SUR, BUR .....

... and figure on CIG being VERY STRONG ... 16-25012008 ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## ans25 (6 March 2008)

so anyone got anything else?

Personally me thinks NSL for a speccy


----------



## fishomc (6 March 2008)

I suggest watching POL this this month for the following reasons:



March

YILGARN PROJECT (target 150-200mt Hemetite-Geothite DSO)

- Carina Results and initial Jorc resource statement (first hole of 12 gave 106m @ 58.7%fe, hemetite-geothite intesected at similar widths over 1.5km strike, open at depth and along strike)

- update on drilling at Chameleon, Vela, J4 extension and Musca that has now been completed, possible initial assays for chameleon.

- update on further drilling program set to start up again in april, possibly including Bungalbin drill program (mineral deposit drilled by BHP in 1960's with 69mt@59%fe)

-details of Portman agreement regarding tenements containing Bungalbin east and J4. (commercial agreement agreed in principle, details pending)


POONDANO PROJECT (target 10-15mt CID DSO)

-drill results from extensive in-fill program at west and east CID. Initial JORC resource statement.

-update on drill program set to test central mesas and on bulk metallurgical sampling program


cheers.


----------



## tigerboi (6 March 2008)

Dont underestimate QUR,yes i know gutnick is in the drivers seat however ive watched closely their latest drilling results & they are 3kms from barrick,also i like TRM only been around 5 minutes but have some good grades in NT...


----------



## rub92me (6 March 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> ... for the watchlist, over the next couple of weeks:
> 
> EVE, CUE, BDR, EMR, JPR, GOG, BUR, OMI, PXR, THR, EBR,
> 
> ...



That's quite amazing. Not one of these had a strong run in the period predicted. Unless you wanted us to watch them go down I suppose.


----------



## Trader Paul (7 March 2008)

rub92me said:


> That's quite amazing. Not one of these had a strong run in the period predicted. Unless you wanted us to watch them go down I suppose.




.... that would be a bit like SSI in February 08 or ADY this month, then ... 

As indicated in the title of this thread, these are simply stocks for the 
watchlist, that may be worth watching more closely .....

..... and you are welcome to add any from your own analysis or watchlist.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## lioness (7 March 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> ... for the watchlist, over the next couple of weeks:
> 
> EVE, CUE, BDR, EMR, JPR, GOG, BUR, OMI, PXR, THR, EBR,
> 
> ...





What happened to Petsec energy Paul. I thought this was one of your picks for a booming March/April??


----------



## Trader Paul (7 March 2008)

lioness said:


> What happened to Petsec energy Paul. I thought this was one of your picks for a booming March/April??






Hi lioness,

PSA ... right now, it's only one week into March 08 and PSA is making 
a V-bottom, so get set for a sharp rally off the lows ... here's how it 
looks, from this end:

          07-10032008 ..... minor news

              12032008 ..... positive spotlight on PSA ... 

         28-31032008 .....  2 cycles in play here, expecting positive news.

Will be alert for a very strong period for PSA, between 07-28042008,
with triggers expected, on:

              11042008 ..... minor light on PSA

              14042008 ..... minor news expected

         23-24042008 ..... 4 positive cycles here ... major news expected
                                  here ... new technology ???

              28042008 ..... more positive news expected ... 

              12052008 ..... minor and positive aspect

         16-19052008 ..... 2 positive cycles

         23-30052008 ..... significant negative news expected here 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (22 March 2008)

Hi folks,

Early next week ... expecting positive news from AKK and MHM

Mid-week ... CUE and GOG

Late-in-the-week ... CVI, PSA, VPE, SSN and ARQ(?)

have a great week ahead

   paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix (8 May 2008)

Interesting to see how CNP goes after ann. today.


----------



## Djayness (21 May 2008)

CXY, LNC and MEE. Def for the watch list.


Its interesting that I havent heard too much about the UCG push except for in those forum threads. The amount of movements and breakouts those three shares has had is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## michael_selway (22 May 2008)

Djayness said:


> CXY, LNC and MEE. Def for the watch list.
> 
> 
> Its interesting that I havent heard too much about the UCG push except for in those forum threads. The amount of movements and breakouts those three shares has had is nothing short of amazing.




Hm is the rise due to coal prices u think?







*CEY, FLX, GCL, MCC, NHC, WHC, AQA, RIV, COK, CZA, PRC, CNA, AVA, NEC, SRL, CDS, CES, EQX, EER, RCI, BLK, BWN, MLM, WES (coal stocks) 

LNC, AOE, SXP, MEE, CXY, PES, ESG, MPO, BUL, QGC, SHG, MEL, ENB, ORG, PGS, MAE (coal seem gas)*

thx

MS


----------



## Trader Paul (25 May 2008)

Hi folks,

... some more for this week:

 DLS, AZZ, ARQ, SUR GCR, LSA, STI and PRE ..... 

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (31 May 2008)

Hi folks,

... some others for the June watchlist may be:

DLS, LSA, SUR, GCR, AMU, CCD, GDY, CCE, TSV, EGO,
MOS and PRE ... ???

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (22 June 2008)

Hi folks,

NGF ..... coming out of a v-bottom, with a couple of positive
time cycles due to slot into place, this coming week ..... 

have a great weekend

  paul

P.S. ... others to watch may be EGO, WGP and OIF ... ???



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (9 November 2008)

Hi folks,

..... some stocks for the watchlist, over the next few weeks ... 

AXZ - CDI - MXR - OMH - OVR - SFH - THR - PXR - NHR

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Glen48 (9 November 2008)

All rally Monday .. down Tuesday...AsX SEX not there?


----------



## Trader Paul (24 November 2008)

Hi folks,

..... a few more stocks for this week's watchlist:

   AKK - RFE - ROC - STU - AMM - CXM - GBM - MZM 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## BearCuban12 (24 November 2008)

AAX, NWH, BLY, WOR    - Any opinions on these?


----------



## Trader Paul (1 December 2008)

Hi folks,

Some more stocks to watch, over the next couple of weeks:

AGK - APB - AYT - KIK - MAK - MST - PPS - MAE

- PPD - OEX - PYM - PGM - TRF - KIL - GGE - ONC

ECU - SGL - FND - FWL 


have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (31 October 2010)

Hi folks,

According to our astroanalysis, here's a some more stocks to add 
to the watchlist, in November 2010 ... 

EHL - IDL - UNX - TKL - IMC - MAR - CNX 

- LEF - EIO - ERO - NIO - CEO - PAX - PSF

IEF - REF - REX - BTA - BTT - KKT - KAR 

- BSI - BAR - EGH - EPR - WGR - ICH - RUR

RCI - RCR - EQT - WHS - IDT - IMA - IVA  

- RDS - IVT - RMA - RMS - RMT 

Good luck.

have a great month

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (14 November 2010)

Hi folks,

BCC ... price up, volume up last week gave us a doji followed by a bullish
engulfing candle and a positive spinning top, so we are expecting a continuation
of the positive news/moves, especially around Tuesday, this week ... 

have a great week

  paul

P.S. ..... watch TNP for a strong close, at the end of this week, as well ... (???)



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (16 November 2010)

Hi folks,

BCC ..... ticking up nicely, as expected ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (20 December 2010)

Hi folks,

..... here's a few more for the watchlist, over the next week or so:-

RRL - TGS - TGA - FKP - FLT -  

- KOG - OUM -  KOR - TPC -  BGL

IRC - BGL - IRD - KGL - BYL - IRM

 - FCS - RRS - BPT - RZR - IRN 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (21 February 2011)

Hi folks,

..... some stocks for the watchlist. this week:-

CCU - ORD - FIS - FRS - CUl - CLV - CLO - CCV-

- ORX - XRF - CUS - CUX - LCT - CCF - LCM - CCL

LLC -

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (23 March 2011)

Hi folks,

..... some more stocks for the watchlist. over the next few weeks:-

GLL - PCL - CPN - FAR - GLX - GDY - GCR

have a great day

paul



=====


----------

